# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Problema Pips A Popin

## byiguana

Hace poco, salseando por estos lares, me hice eco de este truco. Vi algunos vídeos y me gustó el efecto, asi que lo pedí a tiendamagia.com . Tengo un problema que creo no debería de preguntar en "público", por eso de dar demasiada información así que si alguien me puede ayudar, agradecería un MP. Gracias! :Smile1:

----------

